# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Σύνδεση κινητού με μικροελεγκτή για κατασκευή απομακρυσμένης ζυγαριάς μελισσοκόμου

## kpap

Φίλος μου μελισσοκόμος μου ζήτησε να ασχοληθώ με την κατασκευή μιας ζυγαριάς για κυψέλες, η οποία θα συνδέεται με κινητό τηλέφωνο ώστε να του στέλνει με sms σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα τις μετρήσεις από το βάρος της κυψέλης. Η κατασκευή δεν είναι κάτι πρωτότυπο και έχει δημοσιευτεί πριν χρόνια σε μελισσοκομικό περιοδικό. Ο κατασκευαστής είχε χρησιμοποιήσει τότε μικροελεγκτή PIC και κινητό τηλέφωνο Nokia. Τις μετρήσεις βάρους τις έπαιρνε από ποτενσιόμετρο συνδεδεμένο με τον pic.

Έχω ασχοληθεί λίγο με Arduino, οπότε λέω να ξεκινήσω από κει τα πειράματά μου. Αυτό για το οποίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος είναι αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόνομα το AVR ώστε να το προγραμματίσω επάνω στην πλακέτα του Arduino και μετά να το χρησιμοποιήσω σε άλλο PCB, ώστε να μειωθεί το κόστος της κατασκευής, μιας και θα φτιαχτούν αρκετά κομμάτια. Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, μπορώ να πάρω το chip και έναν εξωτερικό κρύσταλλο, να το τροφοδοτήσω και να δουλέψει όπως πάνω στο Arduino. Η κάτι μου διαφέυγει;
Αν το παραπάνω ισχύει, θάθελα επιπλέον κάποια κατεύθυνση για το πως θα περάσω το firmware του Arduino στο AVR, ώστε να χρησιμοποιήσω άδεια chip και να μην παραγγέλνω έτοιμα. Βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν διάφορες μέθοδοι για αυτό το σκοπό αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοδιαλέξω, ως αρχάριος. Θάθελα να το μάθω και για δικές μου μελλοντικές κατασκευές.

Επίσης δυστυχώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με κινητά τηλέφωνα και τις συνδέσεις τους, οπότε δεν ξέρω ποιό κινητό (οικονομικό) να διαλέξω για να κάνω τα αρχικά πειράματα. Φαντάζομαι ότι ιδανικά το κινητό θα πρέπει να έχει pins για σειριακή επικοινωνία στο βύσμα του, ώστε να το συνδέσω με το μικροελεγκτή. Σωστά το σκέφτομαι;

Τέλος, έχω στα χέρια μου ένα πολύ φθηνό Samsung E1080, για το οποίο δεν μπορώ να βρω καθόλου πληροφορίες για το βύσμα του και τα μόνα καλώδια που βλέπω στην αγορά είναι USB. Αν ξέρει κανείς για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, θα εκτιμούσα οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία στα θέματα αυτά!

Αν έχω δημοσιεύσει το θέμα σε λάθος κατηγορία, παρακαλώ κάποιον διαχειριστή να το μεταφέρει στην κατάλληλη.

----------


## picdev

ξέχνα τα κινητά αγοράζεις αυτό, ειναι gsm modem που επικοινωνεί σηριακά με τον μΕ , του στέλνεις Εντολές ΑΤ και αυτό εκτελεί,
θα παίρνει μέτριση και θα στέλνει sms
Oi εντολές ΑΤ στέλνονται με UART όπως λέει και το module , έχει έτοιμα όλα τα pin.
http://cgi.ebay.com/GSM-TC35-SMS-Mod...item4154c3286a

επίσης όταν λές πρέπει να φτιαχτούν πολλά? εννοείς για κάθε μελίσσι? η για διαφορετικούς παραγωγούς?

----------


## kpap

Πολύ καλό! Είχα δει αυτό εδώ http://www.hwkitchen.com/products/gsm-playground/, αλλά αυτό που έβαλες είναι και αρκετά φθηνό. Το μελετάω ήδη.

Όταν λέω αρκετά κομμάτια εννοώ για κάθε μελίσσι. Αρχικά ένα θα φτιάξω βέβαια για να το δοκιμάσουμε, αλλά αν μπορώ να κρατήσω το κόστος αρκετά χαμηλά θα μπορεί να φτιάξει όσα θέλει.

----------


## manolena

Αγαπητέ Κώστα, καλησπέρα. 
Σε ό,τι αφορά την χρήση Arduino για την εφαρμογή που σκέφτεσαι, νομίζω πως έχεις κάνει τη σωστή προσέγγιση στο θέμα. O Arduino είναι απλά μια πλακέτα με έναν μC AVR και τα παρελκόμενα για τη λειτουργία του και συνεννόηση με τον έξω κόσμο (τροφοδοτικό, USB to serial converter on board, ακιδοσειρές διασύνδεσης), ο οποίος έχει φορτωμένο έναν bootloader και με τη βοήθεια ενός USB μπορείς να τον προγραμματίζεις πανεύκολα. Αν τώρα καταλήξεις με την κατασκευή σου σε μια τελική μορφή, μπορείς να φτιάξεις μια πλακέτα, να φορτώσεις τον bootloader στον μC και να τον προγραμματίσεις σειριακά με τον ίδιο εύκολο τρόπο. Μάλιστα, θα σε βολέψει αργότερα, γιατί θα έχεις τελική μορφή στο προϊόν, θα το προγραμματίζεις εύκολα και γρήγορα και αν χρειάζεται, θα κάνεις και γρήγορα updates. 
Τώρα, για το θέμα της τηλεμετρίας, μπορείς αντί να ασχοληθείς με κινητό τηλέφωνο, να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα φθηνό GSM modem και με εντολές ρεπερτορίου ΑΤ να κάνεις πανεύκολα τη δουλειά σου. Μιλάς με αυτό σειριακά με τον μC και υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα κώδικα στο διαδίκτυο. Συν τοις άλλοις, αποφεύγεις τις "εγχειρήσεις" στο κινητό, ενώ αν καταλήξεις σε μαζική παραγωγή, θα πετύχεις και καλύτερη τιμή για τα modem.

http://www.telit.com/en/products/gsm...p_ac=show&p=93

Κάνε μια ερώτηση στη Superchip για τιμές, έχω την εντύπωση οτι τα φέρνει. Επειδή είναι σχετικά νέο προϊόν, δεν μπορώ να βρώ τιμή. Μια ερώτηση θα σε πείσει...

----------


## kpap

Μάνο, χτύπησα ήδη ένα τέτοιο http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280603058947 από τους Κινέζους για μια πρώτη δοκιμή.
Το link που έβαλες είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον πάντως. Ενσωματωμένο TCP/IP stack και Python interpreter; Θα το μελετήσω.

Για το firmware του AVR βρήκα αυτό εδώ το tutorial: http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/ArduinoToBreadboard και θα το δοκιμάσω σύντομα, κάποια στιγμή είχα πάρει μερικά ATMega328 και μερικούς κρυστάλλους και τα είχα βάλει στο συρτάρι για δοκιμές.

----------


## manolena

> Μάνο, χτύπησα ήδη ένα τέτοιο http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280603058947 από τους Κινέζους για μια πρώτη δοκιμή.



Κώστα, νομίζω οτι το συγκεκριμένο evaluation board είναι λίγο υπερβολικό για τη χρήση που το θέλεις γιατί έχει ενσωματωμένη λειτουργία προσαρμογέα φωνής (είναι ένα κανονικό κινητό τηλέφωνο δηλαδή). Βέβαια για τους πειραματισμούς σου κάνει πολύ καλά τη δουλειά του, αλλά όταν θα τελειώσεις το όλο θέμα κατασκευής, θα χρειαστείς μόνο το modem.





> Το link που έβαλες είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον πάντως. Ενσωματωμένο TCP/IP stack και Python interpreter; Θα το μελετήσω.



H Telit είναι φημισμένη για εξαρτήματα GMS-GPRS-GPS όλα-σε-ένα! Και με καλή υποστήριξη s/w.

----------


## kpap

Αν είναι υπερβολικό, φαντάζομαι θα βρω σιγά σιγά μια λύση πιο απλή και κομψή. Προς το παρόν πρέπει να κάνω μερικές δοκιμές όμως, οπότε είπα να το δοκιμάσω.

Μπορείς να αναφέρεις κανένα παράδειγμα τι μπορεί να κάνει το chip της Telit για να καταλάβω; Γιατί έχει python interpreter ενσωματωμένο;

----------


## manolena

Δές τα παρακάτω, θα σε κατατοπίσουν σίγουρα:

http://telit.com/module/infopool/download.php?id=617

http://sensorapp.net/?p=328

http://tinkerlog.com/2009/05/15/interfacing-arduino-with-a-telit-gm862/

http://www.hwkitchen.com/news/gsm-playground-software-library/

http://www.olimex.cl/pdf/GM862 Shield User Manual.pdf

http://www.hackchina.com/en/cont/115734 τα αρχεία GM862.ccp και GM862.h

----------


## kpap

Ευχαριστώ Μάνο. Έχει να πέσει διάβασμα μπόλικο αργότερα ..

----------


## manolena

:Rolleyes:  H καλύτερη μέθοδος!

----------


## stom

Το διαβασμα και η ερευνα του τι υπαρχει ετοιμο ειναι βασικη προυποθεση πρωτου ασχοληθει κανεις με τετοια πραγματα...
Για το ζυγισμα με ποτενσιομετρο, εχω μερικες αμφιβολιες για το καταποσον ειναι αξιοπιστη λυση μακροπροθεσμα, και σε συνθηκες μελισσιου....
Δες και την περιπτωση loadcell.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOAD-CELLS-FORCE...item3cb91f7f44

----------


## kpap

Ευχαριστώ stom. Ωραία λύση μου φαίνονται τα load cells. Τι κύκλωμα χρειάζεται από τον αισθητήρα και μετά; Βάζεις βάρος, βγάζει ανάλογη τάση ή είναι πιο μπερδεμένο;

----------


## dalai

εγω για να ξερεις ,τον  bootloader tou arduino το ριχνω με αυτο  στα http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php mega. εχω δοκιμασει πανω του  mega8 mega16 kai mega32 χωρις κανενα προβλημα. 
Αν χρειαστεις βοηθεια με τα  fuses να μου πεις

----------


## herctrap

ακομα μπορεις να μην χρησιμοποιησεις τον bootloader και κρυσταλλο

αλλα τοτε θες προγραμματιστη ( usbtiny, usbasp )

----------


## kpap

> Κάνε μια ερώτηση στη Superchip για τιμές, έχω την εντύπωση οτι τα φέρνει. Επειδή είναι σχετικά νέο προϊόν, δεν μπορώ να βρώ τιμή. Μια ερώτηση θα σε πείσει...



Μάνο μόλις μίλησα με την Superchip. Πρέπει να πω εδώ ότι ο κύριος Βιτατζάκης με τον οποίο μίλησα είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικός και συνεννοηθήκαμε άψογα.

Για το GL865 dual περιμένω μια τιμή και αν είναι συμφέρουσα θα το μελετήσω περισσότερο αν και δεν θα μπορώ να το δουλέψω με τις γνώσεις που έχω. Με ιντριγκάρει πολύ το γεγονός ότι έχει python interpreter όμως και φαντάζομαι ότι θα μπορούσε να κάνει μόνο του τη δουλειά που συζητάμε, αφού έχει και 2 ADC απ'ότι βλέπω. Παρ'όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να φάω πάρα πολύ χρόνο (μήνες), γιατί δεν έχω τις γνώσεις για τέτοια κατασκευή. Τα ηλεκτρονικά μου είναι πολύ φτωχά, οπότε δεν θα μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με το RF κομμάτι.

Η άλλη επιλογή που είδα, το GM862, είναι αρκετά ακριβό εδώ και επιπλέον θέλει και δύσκολη κατασκευή πλακέτας λόγω του connector του. Υπάρχει στη sparkfun PCB για να κάνει τα πράγματα ευκολότερα, αλλά ανεβάζει και άλλο το κόστος. Στο hwkitchen έχει 26 ευρώ και μαζί με το PCB βγαίνει στο 50άρικο, οπότε η λύση του Κινέζου είναι πιο φθηνή (30). Μένει να το παραλάβω σε 2-3 βδομάδες για να δω αν είναι και αξιόπιστη.

Συνεχίζω τη μελέτη ..

----------


## kpap

> εγω για να ξερεις ,τον  bootloader tou arduino το ριχνω με αυτο  στα http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php mega. εχω δοκιμασει πανω του  mega8 mega16 kai mega32 χωρις κανενα προβλημα. 
> Αν χρειαστεις βοηθεια με τα  fuses να μου πεις



Ευχαριστώ Νίκο. Θα το κοιτάξω, αν και αυτό που έχω βρει μου φαίνεται πανεύκολο ήδη και λέω να το δοκιμάσω σήμερα αν προλάβω.





> ακομα μπορεις να μην χρησιμοποιησεις τον bootloader και κρυσταλλο
> 
> αλλα τοτε θες προγραμματιστη ( usbtiny, usbasp )



Θέλω το bootloader γιατί είμαι εξοικιωμένος λίγο με το Arduino, οπότε αν κινηθώ σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση θα φάω λιγότερο χρόνο νομίζω. Τον κρύσταλο μάλλον θα τον χρειαστώ για να έχω μια σταθερή βάση χρόνου, αφού πρέπει η κατασκευή να στέλνει μήνυμα μια φορά τη μέρα. Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## herctrap

δεν θα εχεις προβλημα και χωρις τον κρυσταλλο για μια φορα την μερα

αν κρατας το shift πατημενο οταν πατας το complile (play) τοτε κατω θα δεις το *.hex που πρεπει να φορτωσεις

----------


## picdev

να σε ενημερώσω ότι περιμένω ασύρματα module της εταιρείας hopeRF συγκεκριμένα πήρα το *RB22B* για 5,5$ το ένα
έχει πολλά πράγματα πάνω lowBattery sensor, πρωτόκολο με packet handling , 20dbm!(300μέτρα απόσταση) και άλλα πολλά.
Η ίδια εταιρεία έχει πομποδέκτες SOC(system on chip) που έχει και μΕ ενσωματομένο 
http://www.hoperf.com/rf_fsk/soc/ ίσως με αυτά να περιορίσεις παραπάνω το κόστος ,

----------


## kpap

Θα ρίξω και σε αυτό μια ματιά, αν και άρχισα να παθαίνω overload από τις πολλές πληροφορίες!  :Smile: 


Πάντως, μόλις κατάφερα επιτυχώς να περάσω το bootloader του Arduino σε ένα φρέσκο ATMega328P, με το tutorial που έλεγα παραπάνω και μια αντίσταση 120Ω μεταξύ 5V και RESET.

----------


## kpap

Παρέλαβα πριν μερικές μέρες το gsm modem και έστειλα μερικά δοκιμαστικά SMS με ένα PC μέσω RS232. Τώρα μένει να το συνδέσω με ένα arduino και να κάνω και από κει μερικές δοκιμές. Νομίζω ότι αυτό το κομμάτι θα τελειώσει σχετικά εύκολα αν δεν έχω κάποιο θέμα με τη μεταξύ τους σειριακή σύνδεση.
Σήμερα επίσης παρέλαβα και ένα load cell: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=260803062453 για να κάνω μερικές δοκιμές. Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα είναι τι είδους έξοδο έχει και πως θα οδηγήσω την είσοδο του μΕ για να παίρνω μετρήσεις. Απ'ότι διαβάζω το σήμα μάλλον θέλει κάποιου είδους ενίσχυση, οπότε εκεί τα βρίσκω λίγο σκούρα τα πράγματα γιατί δεν το κατέχω. Προχωράμε σιγά σιγά πάντως ..

----------


## elettronica

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο ? Τα μελίσσια απο ότι ξέρω είναι ευαίσθητα έχετε τσεκάρει ότι δεν τα ενοχλεί η εκπομπή?

----------


## stom

Και βεβαια τα ενοχλει.. Μεταμορφωνονται σε δολοφονικο σμηνος και σκοτωνουν ολους τους ανθρωπους σε ακτινα 100Km...
Επισης ειναι γνωστο οτι αμα μιλας στο κινητο, ουτε κουνουπια σε τσιμπανε, ουτε μελισσες.

----------


## kpap

> Και βεβαια τα ενοχλει.. Μεταμορφωνονται σε δολοφονικο σμηνος και σκοτωνουν ολους τους ανθρωπους σε ακτινα 100Km...
> Επισης ειναι γνωστο οτι αμα μιλας στο κινητο, ουτε κουνουπια σε τσιμπανε, ουτε μελισσες.



Το debugging εγώ πάντως θα το κάνω στην Αθήνα και θα αφήσω τους μελισσοκόμους να βγάλουν άκρη με τις μέλισσες δολοφόνους στους αγρούς. Δεν παίζεις με αυτά τα πράγματα!

----------


## kpap

Κάτι έγινε στο φόρουμ και χάσαμε τα τελευταία δύο μηνύματα ..

Μόλις κοιτούσα την πρόταση του meandjerrygr, γιατί σκέφτομαι μήπως θα μπορούσα με κάποιο τρόπο να το υλοποιήσω με ένα GSM modem και όλες οι υπόλοιπες ζυγαριές να επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους ασύρματα.
Βρήκα και αυτό το link: http://www.open.com.au/mikem/arduino/HopeRF/ για μια έτοιμη βιβλιοθήκη για το arduino και σκοπεύω να το μελετήσω σύντομα.

meandjerrygr, αν θα μπορούσες να μου δώσεις μερικές πληροφορίες ακόμα για τα modules αυτά θα ήταν πολύ καλό. Επειδή δεν έχω εμπειρία, θα ήθελα να καταλαβω κατ'αρχάς αν με μερικά τέτοια modules θα μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω μέ πάνω από ένα σταθμούς. Σε αυτό εδώ το module που βρήκα στη futurlec: http://www.futurlec.com/Radio-2400MHZ.shtml, το datasheet αναφέρει "6 data pipes for 1:6 star networks". Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορώ να έχω ένα κεντρικό σταθμό με το gsm modem και να λαμβάνω επιπλέον δεδομένα από 6 άλλους σταθμούς; Αν είναι όντως έτσι, να υποθέσω ότι σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα modules που δεν αναφέρουν κάτι τέτοιο, θα μπορώ να έχω επικοινωνία μόνο ανάμεσα σε ζευγάρια από modules, οπότε μόνο με ένα επιπλέον σταθμό;

----------


## kpap

Σήμερα βρήκα και αυτό το ωραίο κύκλωμα: http://www.nakka-rocketry.net/strainlc.html#Circuit, νομίζω θα κάνει μια χαρά την απαραίτητη ενίσχυση στο σήμα του load cell. Παρήγγειλα και 5 samples του INA122 από TI, οπότε μετά τις διακοπές έχει δοκιμές για το κομμάτι της ζυγαριάς.

----------


## picdev

τελικα τα module δεν μου ηρθαν ποτέ ,αλλά κατάλαβα ότι έχουν πολλούς registers και χωρίς βιβλιοθήκες δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα με pic, με arduino αφου έχει βιβλιοθήκες μπορείς να κάνεις κατι.
Μπές στο site της hopeRF . μπορεις να δεις ολα τα μοντέλα και σου στέλνουν αμα θες, 
*αλλα μην παρεις κάποιο που δεν υπαρχουν βιβλιοθήκες ή παραδείγματα
μην αφήσεις να στο στειλουν με dhl,μονο απλο ταχυδρομειο

*θα σου προτεινα πιο δοκιμασμενα module όπως αυτά της nordic,
απο βδομάδα με αυτά θα ασχωληθώ.

Το modem πόσο το πήρες?

----------


## kpap

Έχω παραγγείλει για δοκιμές 4 modules στα 2.4GHz, απ'αυτά που έλεγα πιο πάνω από τη Futurlec. Μετά τις διακοπές αυτών των ημερών θα τα παραλάβω και θα τα δω. Απ'ότι είδα μιλάνε με SPI mε τον μΕ, οπότε θα έχω ένα βαθμό δυσκολίας φαντάζομαι. Για το συγκεκριμένο δεν βρήκα πληροφορίες ψάχνοντας, οπότε θα τσεκάρω και λίγο πιο λεπτομερώς τα υπόλοιπα modules που κυκλοφορούν μήπως κάποιο άλλο έχει δοκιμαστεί. Αυτά που πήρα είναι σχετικά καινούρια νομίζω.

Το μόντεμ έφτασε εδώ με 32 ευρά.

----------


## picdev

απο μια γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα στο datasheet, είδα ότι είναι πιο εύκολο στις ρυθμίσεις απο αυτό 
που πήρα εγώ, αν δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη πήγαινε σε κάποιο module που υπάρχουν βιβλιοθήκες για arduino

----------


## kpap

Μπορείς να καταλάβεις καθόλου τι σημαίνει αυτό το "6 data pipes for 1:6 star networks" που έλεγα και πιο πάνω; Και μήπως ξέρεις και τι παίζει με πάνω από δύο modules ταυτόχρονα τα οποία θα πρέπει να στέλνουν σε ένα κεντρικό τα δεδομένα;

----------


## herctrap

xbee????

----------


## kpap

> xbee????



Ακριβό!!!!

----------


## kpap

Μόλις έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό εδώ, το οποίο είναι επίσης ενδιαφέρον και οικονομικό ως ολοκληρωμένη λύση:

http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/rfb...?cPath=139_140

----------


## herctrap

ιδια τιμη

http://www.sparkfun.com/products/8665#

----------


## kpap

Γι'αυτό είπα πιο πάνω "ως ολοκληρωμένη λύση". Με το άλλο έχουμε το μΕ πάνω στο module, οπότε το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να το τροφοδοτήσουμε και να συνδέσουμε το σειριακό του με το μόντεμ. Αλλιώς πρέπει να έχω το μΕ ξεχωριστά σε πλακέτα, βύσματα κ.ο.κ.
Όχι ότι είναι πολύ πιο ακριβό με το XBee, αλλά θα έχουμε και μικρότερο χρόνο κατασκευής φαντάζομαι.
Απ'την άλλη όμως, με το XBee μπορεί το όλο σύστημα να είναι πιο αξιόπιστο και εύκολο στον προγραμματισμό, αφού είναι τόσο διαδεδομένα.

Το σκέφτομαι Ηρακλή ..

----------


## herctrap

μα το ιδιο Output εχουν και τα δυο

----------


## kpap

Αυτό είδα και λέω ότι είναι ολοκληρωμένη λύση:

_"The RFBee is a RF module providing easy and flexible wireless data  transmission between devices. It is based on a AVR Atmega168 working as a  fully functional Arduino connected via SPI to a TI CC1101 RF  transceiver."_

Λες να κάνω λάθος; Φαντάζομαι ότι μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και αυτόνομα. Βγάζει και τα I/O του ATMega έξω και όλα.

----------


## picdev

όταν λέει star network σημαίνει οτι στελνουν ταυτόχρονα δεδομένα 6 module, αυτό θα σε βοηθήσει στη μπαταρία , γιατί θα module θα ξυπνάνε και θα στέλνουν δεδομένα (δεν σε απασχολεί ο χρόνος αποστολής και η σύγγρουση),
βέβαια και απλά module να παρεις που δεν το υποστηρίζουν το 1:6 λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα , τα δεδομένα σου θα είναι 2byte μονο, αρκεί να τα βάλεις να στέλνουν σε διαφορετικό χρόνο.
τα 2 byte τα στελνουν σε msec ,λίγο δύσκολο να γίνει σύγκρουση για τόσο μικρά πακέτα δεδομένων

εγώ περιμενω αυτά, έχουν ένα απλό πρωτόκολο με address filtering ,επιβεβαίωση λήψης kai crc ενώ έιναι στα 10dbm *NRF905*


http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NRF905-Wireles...item5ae07bf925

και αυτά που λές εσύ τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά έχουν
http://cgi.ebay.com/CC1101-CC1100-Wi...item3f09e010b8

----------


## toadstul

Η όλη προσπάθεια τελικά που κατέληξε? Έχει δημιουργηθεί κάτι ? Αν ναι μπορούμε να έχουμε λεπτομέρειες?
Με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά το όλο θέμα μιας και είμαι μελισσοκόμος!!

----------


## billtech

παιδια δεν εχω διαβασει αναλυτικα ολο το θεμα αλλα επεσε το ματι μου στη μισητη μου λεξη CC1101.
ο λογως που την λεω μισητη ειναι ο παρακατω:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ghlight=cc1101
απλα ριξτε του μια ματια αν σας ενδιαφερει. αλλιως αγνοηστε το ποστ μου.

----------


## babismix

καλημερα στην ομαδα...διαβασα ολο το θεμα κ με ενδιαφερει πραγματικα ....ειμαι μελισσοκομος κ  θελω να κανω κ εγω κατασκευη ζυγαριας μιας κ τα οικονομικα ειναι δυσκολα κ στην αγορα τις πουλανε πολυ ακριβα....δεν εχω ιδεα απο πολλα πραγματα ηλεκτρονικα αλλα εαν μπορουσατε να με βοηθησετε...
για να φτιαξω τη ζυγαρια απ οτι εχω δει κ σε αλλους συναδελφους κ απ οτι εχω διαβασει χρειαζομαι ενα gsm,ενα loadcell, κ ενα ρολοι χρονοδιακοπτη για να ενεργοποιηται κ να στελνει μυνημα...
εχω βρει τα παρακατω εξαρτηματα

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Parallel-Bea...cAAMXQqWNSJsLF
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GSM-SIEMENS-...AqJNlDbmKhYKHA
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-Digit...4AAOSwEeFVFrZ5

καθως κ εναν αισθητηρα για θερμοκρασια κ υγρασια...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Temp...MAAMXQfvlSgMnw

θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας σε οτι αφορα το εξης
εαν ολα αυτα πορουν να συνδεθουν μεταξυ του κ να λειτουργισει το συστημα,
εφοσον το ρολοι δουλευει με 12v κ το gsm με 5,με ποιο τροπο με μια μπαταρια 12v γινεται να δουλεψουν κ τα δυο..
το gsm θα παιρνει ρευμα η εστω εντολη απο το ρολοι για να ενεργοποιηθει κ να παρει δεδομενα για να τα στειλει...η λειτουργεια του gsm το δεχεται αυτο????δηλαδη θα δινει ρευμα το ρολοι να παιρνει το gsm κ να στελνει μυνημα...
κ τελευταιο η συνδεσμολογια πως γινεται...

----------

